
FiftyThree, maker of Paper and Paste iPad apps, acquired by WeTransfer - burntcaramel
http://tech.eu/brief/dutch-file-sharing-company-wetransfer-acquires-fiftythree-the-maker-of-the-popular-paper-and-paste-applications/
======
burntcaramel
FiftyThree’s announcement on their blog is here:
[https://medium.com/fiftythree-space-to-create/we-are-
joining...](https://medium.com/fiftythree-space-to-create/we-are-joining-
wetransfer-aa5323f003e6)

